#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  Consultoria, Suporte e Projetos ISP's

## ConsultorTik

*Consultoria ISP’s

A ConsultorTik oferece para você provedor de internet, sem que você precise sair de seu conforto. Um novo conceito em consultoria.
O que podemos fazer por você?


Consultoria em MikrotikConsultoria em SistemasConsultoria TOTVSPlanjamento estratégicoRádio EnlaceRádio Enlace Frequência HomologadaProjeto e implementação de redes(FTTX)Sistemas de controleAutomação de ProcessosProvedores WirelessProvedores UTPProvedores ADSLProvedores FTTHAssessoria ISP’sAsteriskGestão de Call CenterZabbixRecursos HumanosLicença SCMAssessoria ContábilDesenvolvimento de AplicativosDesenvolvimento WebBGPOSPFLoad Balance PCCASN – Cadastro de Sistema AutonomoPTTTreinamento Provedores WirelessTreinamento Provedores FTTHInstalação e Configuração ANM2000Configuração de OLT’s ZTE, FIBERHOME, HAUWEI


Atenciosamente: Dzyan Mendes
http:\\consultortik.com.br
T: (35) 9.9853-4244
E-mail: [email protected]*

----------

